
Popuri: Lots of Stats For Any Site - danielha
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/03/26/lots-of-stats-for-any-site/
======
staunch
Something went wrong, the URL is now:

<http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/03/25/lots-of-stats-for-any-site/>

I'm thinking Arrington back-dated that post for some reason?

------
dshah
As an alternative, I humbly submit:

<http://www.websitegrader.com>

Provides more useful information and the server is still running.

------
techcore
There's also something wrong with the actual site, popuri.us. It's dying from
the TechCrunch effect.

